# Sports Personality Of the Year



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2014)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/30179284

The ten candidates have been named 

Golfer Rory McIlroy, 
Footballer Gareth Bale,
Gymnast Max Whitlock, 
F1's Lewis Hamilton
Swimmer Adam Peaty 
Lizzy Yarnold - Skeleton 
Boxer Carl Froch
Charlotte Dujardin dressage 
Athlete Jo Pavey,
Paralympic skier Kelly Gallagher and guide Charlotte Evans

Thought Rory would be a shoe in - but Hamilton would Prob be a favourite at the moment 

Team of the year will prob be European Ryder Cup team with McGinley maybe coach of the year ?


----------



## nta73 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lewis for me.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 24, 2014)

nta73 said:



			Lewis for me.
		
Click to expand...

I do follow F1 religiously but it's Rory all day for me. Cry baby was effectively first in a two horse race....achievement certainly, blown out of all proportion, definitely. That said, I think it's between the two of them for probably the most pointless award in sport.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/30179284

The ten candidates have been named 

Golfer Rory McIlroy, 
Footballer Gareth Bale,
Gymnast Max Whitlock, 
F1's Lewis Hamilton
Swimmer Adam Peaty 
Lizzy Yarnold - Skeleton 
Boxer Carl Froch
Charlotte Dujardin dressage 
Athlete Jo Pavey,
Paralympic skier Kelly Gallagher and guide Charlotte Evans

Thought Rory would be a shoe in -* but Hamilton would Prob be a favourite at the moment 
*
Team of the year will prob be European Ryder Cup team with McGinley maybe coach of the year ?
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy is almost a 4/1 on favourite, be a pretty big shock if he doesnt win.

The list of ten confirms one thing that its been a pretty shoddy year for British sport!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2014)

It's not been too bad if looking past the main stream sports


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 24, 2014)

A waste of the licence fee.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 24, 2014)

I would pick the England Women's rugby team ahead of the Ryder Cup lot for team of the year


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2014)

Will be interesting to see if Rory does win as I think golf needs him to to help with changing its image.  As this could be a good barometer of what the great British public think of golf. 

And I agree with Fyldewhite about F1 as I am not doubting Lewis's talent, but the fact that he is in the best car plus the fact that he's hardly competing against a huge field every week means his achievements are diminished for me.  You kind of think Rory would still do what he does no matter which manufacturer he was with, but Lewis would probably not have won the world championship if he was not with Mercedes this year.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory all the way. 2 majors, a WGC event, the flagship event on the European Tour and a great performance at the Ryder Cup, particularly THAT singles victory over Rickie Fowler which set the tone for the remainder of the afternoon and made sure the US didnt stage a comeback. Had Rory lost that match then it might have made for a few twitchy matches down the order.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 25, 2014)

Andrew Cotter summed SPOTY up quite well:

No doubt Lewis Hamilton is super-talented, but I can't stress enough to those outside golf just how great Rory McIlroy's achievements are.

Golfers don't tend to get mass support at SPOTY though, so don't hold your breath.

And incidentally - the title is misleading. It's all about sporting achievement, nothing to do with how winning their personality.

Hopefully Rory will win it...but will he really care about it?!  Same could be said about Hamilton as well!

I think Froch will probably win it to be honest


----------



## pendodave (Nov 25, 2014)

Lewis? Came first in a two horse race.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/30179284

The ten candidates have been named 

Golfer Rory McIlroy, 
Footballer Gareth Bale,
Gymnast Max Whitlock, 
F1's Lewis Hamilton
Swimmer Adam Peaty 
Lizzy Yarnold - Skeleton 
Boxer Carl Froch
Charlotte Dujardin dressage 
Athlete Jo Pavey,
Paralympic skier Kelly Gallagher and guide Charlotte Evans

Thought Rory would be a shoe in - but Hamilton would Prob be a favourite at the moment 

*Team of the year will prob be European Ryder Cup team with McGinley maybe coach of the year ?*

Click to expand...

No chance I'd say.  They beat a pretty disorganised and disharmonious US team quite easily with little tension or to be honest excitement in the way of a great sporting challenge.  Also it was only over 3 days so it was hardly a prolonged and sustained campaign.  Also I expect they have won it before to a precedent has been set, but half of the team was not even British so can/should they really win the British team of the year? I know you can only beat who you are up against, but in my opinion it was not the best team effort this year (I like GB72s shout for the womens rugby team) and the fact we are golfers is probably colouring our judgement on the achievement.

And much the same goes for McGinley, again he did very well over 3 days but in my opinion it was extremely efficient, Europe was hardly underdogs and the US team did a good job of beating themselves. Well done to the fella but not deserving of the coach of the year IMHO.


----------



## hors limite (Nov 25, 2014)

For me F1 is seriously over-rated as a challenge to the driver with all the gizmos, technical and tactical back up from the pits.Can't help but compare it with the World Rally Championship - speeds of up to 200kph on dirt/gravel/mud with the terrifying possibility of meeting one of nature's crash barriers in the unyielding form of a tree. Much more skill and bottle required imho.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 25, 2014)

Will be interesting to see how many of them attend in person bearing in mind it's in Glasgow this year.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory will win it. Nailed on.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory to win it surely? Been an incredible year.


----------



## Val (Nov 25, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			No chance I'd say.  They beat a pretty disorganised and disharmonious US team quite easily with little tension or to be honest excitement in the way of a great sporting challenge.  Also it was only over 3 days so it was hardly a prolonged and sustained campaign.  Also I expect they have won it before to a precedent has been set, but half of the team was not even British so can/should they really win the British team of the year? I know you can only beat who you are up against, but in my opinion it was not the best team effort this year (I like GB72s shout for the womens rugby team) and the fact we are golfers is probably colouring our judgement on the achievement.

And much the same goes for McGinley, again he did very well over 3 days but in my opinion it was extremely efficient, Europe was hardly underdogs and the US team did a good job of beating themselves. Well done to the fella but not deserving of the coach of the year IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, coach of the year and team of the year, probably Brendan Rogers and Liverpool would deserve it more going from 8th to 2nd in the Premiership but even then it means nothing as they won exactly that, nothing. I reckon potentially Northampton Saints should be in with a shout, winning the Aviva Premiership and European Challenge Cup, a great achievement. Had Saracens managed to win one of the 2 finals they contested then you'd have your winner IMO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

The main award is a public vote so anything can happen ( Ryan Giggs is a perfect example )

Right now Hamilton is flavour of the month and could ride that recent publicity to win


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2014)

Hamilton only had to beat one other driver, the rest of the teams failed to turn up. McIlroy was stand out. F1 fans are a dedicated bunch though and it is decided by a public vote so if they organise themselves he could win. The rest of the nominees show what a poor year it has been.

I don't see the Ryder Cup team winning. They have won the Ryder Cup too often now so people don't see it as an outstanding achievement. Do people vote for the team one or is it by committee? If committee decides then expect to see a womens team win, rugby being the obvious one. The BBC are going big into womens sport and this would be a good chance for them to promote it further. A PC decision.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hamilton only had to beat one other driver, the rest of the teams failed to turn up. McIlroy was stand out. F1 fans are a dedicated bunch though and it is decided by a public vote so if they organise themselves he could win. The rest of the nominees show what a poor year it has been.

I don't see the Ryder Cup team winning. They have won the Ryder Cup too often now so people don't see it as an outstanding achievement. Do people vote for the team one or is it by committee? If committee decides then expect to see a womens team win, rugby being the obvious one. The BBC are going big into womens sport and this would be a good chance for them to promote it further. A PC decision.
		
Click to expand...

It's only poor in regards the main stream sports but behind that there has been a lot of success 

And if the women's team win the aware it will because they deserve it as opposed a "PC decision"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2014)

Hamilton will win as his success is fresher in the public consciousness and still all over the media


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory will win it,it's a none contest. 
100% :fore:


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory needs to get himself another celebrity girlfriend to get back in the public eye.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Rory needs to get himself another celebrity girlfriend to get back in the public eye.

Click to expand...

That is what his fellow golfers will be hoping for also. A single Rory is a much more focused golfer than a smooching Rory.


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory should win it but not sure he will, Hamilton or Froch have good shouts.

Charlotte Dujardin? Dressage? A sport? Not in my eyes I'm afraid, jog on (or should that trot).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Rory should win it but not sure he will, Hamilton or Froch have good shouts.

Charlotte Dujardin? Dressage? A sport? Not in my eyes I'm afraid, jog on (or should that trot).
		
Click to expand...

It's as much a sport as motor racing and is classed as a sport 

She has just won sportswoman of the year for Sky and has had a superb year.


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not saying it's not skilful, in the same way training animals in a circus is skilful, but to be an Olympic sport is a joke, we might as well vote for Anton and Ola if strictly come horse dancing is a sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			I'm not saying it's not skilful, in the same way training animals in a circus is skilful, but to be an Olympic sport is a joke, we might as well vote for Anton and Ola if strictly come horse dancing is a sport.
		
Click to expand...

And dancing  for some is classed as a sport - dressage is a sport it's classed as a sport and it was great to watch during the Olympics - thankfully it's great we have such a wide range to cover for everyone's taste


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 25, 2014)

Prices at present:

Rory McIlroy 1/3	
Lewis Hamilton 9/4
Gareth Bale 25/1	
Jo Pavey 33/1
Carl Froch 66/1	
Charlotte Dujardin 80/1
Max Whitlock 100/1
Lizzy Yarnold 100/1
Kelly Gallagher 100/1	
Adam Peaty 150/1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			I'm not saying it's not skilful, in the same way training animals in a circus is skilful, but to be an Olympic sport is a joke, we might as well vote for Anton and Ola if strictly come horse dancing is a sport.
		
Click to expand...

I'd vote for Anton and Erin, Vincent and Flavia as well. As valid as dressage. A passtime or a hobby but not a sport


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd vote for Anton and Erin, Vincent and Flavia as well. As valid as dressage. A passtime or a hobby but not a sport
		
Click to expand...

It's as much a sport as golf 

Here is the definition of Sport 

*an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment.*

Dressage meets that definition as does golf


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 25, 2014)

I can see how the horse exerts itself, but the rider?

My definition of a sport is anything that doesn't rely on a judge's interpretation for the outcome. Fastest, highest, most points, fewest shots etc. Anything that relies on a judge's opinion is at best flawed as a sport. This includes ice skating, gymnastics, diving etc which are all very skilfull and require fitness and hours of training (like circus acrobats or ballroom dancers) but imho are not sports. With that in mind when it comes to 3 day eventing I have no problem with the show jumping or cross country elements as they are determined by the fastest with fewest penalties, dressage however......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2014)

Wildrover - Perfectly explained


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

Boxing not a sport ? Wrestling ? Martial arts ?

All rely on judges 

The thing is I can't see your definition of sport but I can find the one the Olympics use


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2014)

All opinion. Those ones you mention are in the "exception to the rule" category. You know, the get out clause :thup:

I am a traditionalist and there are too many mickey mouse sports involved there now, BMX is one I struggle with for example. Rythmic gymnastics, really? Synchronised swimming, Dressage. Probably others if I looked at a list of events but those are ones that spring to mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2014)

It's opinion based in guidelines set out by governing bodies and used by Olympics


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 25, 2014)

nta73 said:



			Lewis for me.
		
Click to expand...


This^... The boy became a man this year...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's opinion based in guidelines set out by governing bodies and used by Olympics
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant our view is opinion. You are obviously correct in your definition.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 25, 2014)

Froch is a weird one. What's he actually done this year? Started the year attempting to duck the George Groves re-match desperately trying to get a big payout in America. When that failed, and Groves continued to bait him, he gave in and accepted. Sure, he went on to win, but it wasn't a particularly masterful display of boxing, he just landed a big punch and he's not had a fight since, and that was over 6 months ago. Shouldn't be anywhere near contending for this. Shame Conor McGregor isn't eligible, he's the best fighter in the UK and Ireland right now, and the biggest draw.


----------



## drewster (Nov 25, 2014)

Rory every day of the week for me and twice on a Sunday.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2014)

I think the timing could mean Lewis wins. 

If there was any personality element then it would be Jo Pavey all day for me :thup: Love that woman's commitment and drive...plus she just seems such a likeable, quirky character.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 25, 2014)

Only one of em has 'personallity' for me..Joe Pavey all the way.


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Boxing not a sport ? Wrestling ? Martial arts ?

All rely on judges 

The thing is I can't see your definition of sport but I can find the one the Olympics use
		
Click to expand...

Amateur boxing such as in the Olympics has a points system based on landing punches to the head/body on the white scoring area of the glove. Amateur wrestling also operates a hold/submission system. I also seem to remember a points system in operation in things like Judo & TaeKwon Do at the last Olympics based on hits/kicks landed. Pro boxing is prob the exception to the rule, but even then it is only when no other better conclusion has been reached. I know what the definition is, but my opinion is as stated.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 25, 2014)

Team of the year should go to Scottish Junior Football outfit Hurlford United. 

About 20 years ago they went out the game, came back a few years later and were front page news in the Sunday Mail as the worst team in Britain, 20-0 results not uncommon. 

Now they are the Scottish Junior Cup holders (that's the BIG prize in Junior footy btw, the one all the top outfits want), a top team in the Ayrshire Junior league (the best Junior Leagues in Scotland btw) and went on a great run in the Scottish Cup (certain Junior teams can enter, dependant on winning certain comps) losing out on Penalties 13-12 (junior record penalties score) to Stirling Albion after a replay having outplayed the Senior team in both games, that deserves genuine recognition I think.

As a side note the same towns amateur team (Hurlford Thistle) are the Scottish Amateur Cup holders (the big prize in Amateur football). 

Both cups have never been held by teams in the same town at the same time in their history. Quite an achievement I think.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadly the BBC publicity machine will get to work on a McIlroy v Hamilton show down and the gullable public will buy into it and ignore the more deserving nominees


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 25, 2014)

Golfers whinging about other sports not being real sports brings to mind the old cliche "people in glass houses should not throw stones".

There are plenty out there who can and do argue that golf isn't a real sport either.

I don't agree with them, btw.


----------



## gmc40 (Nov 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly the BBC publicity machine will get to work on a McIlroy v Hamilton show down and the gullable public will buy into it and ignore the more deserving nominees
		
Click to expand...

Nothing sad about it. Both are world number 1 in their respective sport. McIlroy has won two majors and a world championship event this year. Your post may have been more applicable to other nominees in different years but not these two.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Nothing sad about it. Both are world number 1 in their respective sport. McIlroy has won two majors and a world championship event this year. Your post may have been more applicable to other nominees in different years but not these two.
		
Click to expand...

Sad in the respect that the others who've performed to their peak in their respective fields will get overshadowed and the BBC will stage manage it to a head to head. Why bother with ten nominees in the first place in that case


----------



## CMAC (Nov 26, 2014)

sports bore of the year now imo..........dull tv


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 27, 2014)

Defo between Hamilton and Rory,

And if 'Personality' really comes into it, it's no contest!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2014)

Michael Clarke for overseas personality. Forget the onfield stuff, which has become irrelevant the past week, for cricket at least, Clarke has conducted himself magnificently and shown true emotion along with fortitude in his role as Philip Hughes' friend and as Australian skipper. It may be a sentimental thought / knee-jerk reaction but so what.


----------



## drewster (Dec 3, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Michael Clarke for overseas personality. Forget the onfield stuff, which has become irrelevant the past week, for cricket at least, Clarke has conducted himself magnificently and shown true emotion along with fortitude in his role as Philip Hughes' friend and as Australian skipper. It may be a sentimental thought / knee-jerk reaction but so what.
		
Click to expand...

+ 1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

So tonight is the night - Hamilton is prob the favourite


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Michael Clarke for overseas personality. Forget the onfield stuff, which has become irrelevant the past week, for cricket at least, Clarke has conducted himself magnificently and shown true emotion along with fortitude in his role as Philip Hughes' friend and as Australian skipper. It may be a sentimental thought / knee-jerk reaction but so what.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree totally. Think Hamilton will win but would like to see McIlroy do it


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

As long as Germany don't win team of the year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Great opening from Simple Minds. Gabby Logan looking good. Lineker sounds like he'll not make it through the show


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

I really couldn't give a stuff, it's a personality award, not for the best achievement !

Worse still, I doubt that the BBC will have enough clips to cover all of the major sports as they are all owned by Sky these days!


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So tonight is the night - Hamilton is prob the favourite
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to agree totally. Think Hamilton will win but would like to see McIlroy do it
		
Click to expand...

I never understand why people say this when with every possible betting medium McIlroy is the favourite


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Because F1 is one of the few sports BBC has an interest in, his win was recent and so more in the public memory banks and he's the one that seems to be getting pushed on the BBC promo's


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

fundy said:



			I never understand why people say this when with every possible betting medium McIlroy is the favourite
		
Click to expand...

Just think he is fresher in the memory for the people voting


----------



## Junior (Dec 14, 2014)

Be interested to hear how many of us off here have voted for Rory.  I like most on here think he should win and want him to win , but I haven't voted.....yet


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because F1 is one of the few sports BBC has an interest in, his win was recent and so more in the public memory banks and he's the one that seems to be getting pushed on the BBC promo's
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Just think he is fresher in the memory for the people voting
		
Click to expand...

So what you actually mean is you think he will win and not that he is favourite


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2014)

Junior said:



			Be interested to hear how many of us off here have voted for Rory.  I like most on here think he should win and want him to win , but I haven't voted.....yet
		
Click to expand...

can vote for free via bbc website


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

fundy said:



			So what you actually mean is you think he will win and not that he is favourite
		
Click to expand...

Well i think he is the favourite to win - or are we really discussing specific wording ?


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i think he is the favourite to win - or are we really discussing specific wording ?
		
Click to expand...

sigh


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2014)

fundy said:



			sigh
		
Click to expand...

Let it go mate,you're obviously banging your head against a brick wall. 
Rory odds on favourite with all major bookmakers.
That pretty much makes him favourite to anyone with a bit brain IMO.


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 14, 2014)

McIlroys the 'actual' favourite and rightly so IMO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

I didnt realise by saying that i think Hamilton is prob the favourite to win would cause so much issues - but then some can never fail to look for an opportunity to score points and create something out of nothing. 

Just to clairfy - my post was meaning that i reckon Hamilton prob will win !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didnt realise by saying that i think Hamilton is prob the favourite to win would cause so much issues - but then some can never fail to look for an opportunity to score points and create something out of nothing. 

Just to clairfy - my post was meaning that i reckon Hamilton prob will win !
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool phil causes a big debate on something so trivial,shock horror.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Liverpool phil causes a big debate on something so trivial,shock horror.
		
Click to expand...

Pin seeker has an obsession with what i say and looks to score points - shock horror.


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

McIlroy is the bookies favourite, they re-cap everyones achievements on the night to remind everyone what the contenders done.

McIlroy will win IMO, he's a high profile popular golfer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Val said:



			McIlroy is the bookies favourite, they re-cap everyones achievements on the night to remind everyone what the contenders done.

McIlroy will win IMO, he's a high profile popular golfer.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he does win - dont get me wrong - but when it comes to the public voting anything can happen


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pin seeker has an obsession with what i say and looks to score points - shock horror.
		
Click to expand...

Wow you really think a lot of yourself don't you Phillip.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 14, 2014)

It is TV sport's annual lowlight, a chunder inducing orgy of self aggrandizement by the BBC, who couldn't give a monkey's about sport for 364 days of the year. Whoever wins the award should refuse to accept it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			It is TV sport's annual lowlight, a chunder inducing orgy of self aggrandizement by the BBC, *who couldn't give a monkey's about sport for 364 days of the year*. Whoever wins the award should refuse to accept it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because they cant afford to spend billions to challenge Sky ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

So good to seeing the Invictus games getting some recognition


----------



## sev112 (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I really couldn't give a stuff, it's a personality award, not for the best achievement !

Worse still, I doubt that the BBC will have enough clips to cover all of the major sports as they are all owned by Sky these days!
		
Click to expand...

It is not a personality competition, it is the sports person of the year who ain't a t**t.

The only reason it ain't called Sportperson of the year, is because a different channel already had the title "Sportsman (sic) of the year" which meant BBC had to find a different title.  And it tends to go to the best sports person from the major sports unless that individual has a hit of a dubious recent history, which is where their title helps them out ocaasionally


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

The Captain of the Invictus is an amazing person - was lucky to hear him give a heart warming talk to injured soldiers


----------



## CMAC (Dec 14, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			McIlroys the 'actual' favourite and rightly so IMO.
		
Click to expand...

why is that?


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why is that?
		
Click to expand...

Because thats who the bookies have taken most bets for, they are rarely wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Captain of the Invictus is an amazing person - was lucky to hear him give a heart warming talk to injured soldiers
		
Click to expand...

They're all amazing. So glad to see them get recognised


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Linekar making a right pigs ear of presenting right now.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 14, 2014)

Right that's the winner voted for :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

sev112 said:



			It is not a personality competition, it is the sports person of the year who ain't a t**t.
		
Click to expand...

It's called Sportspersonality of the year and they don't tell the voter any different!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It's called Sportspersonality of the year and they don't tell the voter any different!
		
Click to expand...

Chris it has never been about "Personality" - its a historic name that has stayed with the comp but everyone knows it is too awarded the Top Sportsman or woman of the year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chris it has never been about "Personality" - its a historic name that has stayed with the comp but everyone knows it is too awarded the Top Sportsman or woman of the year
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. Has been about "personality" certainly in recent years


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree. Has been about "personality" certainly in recent years
		
Click to expand...

Really? 

Andy Murray............................as much personality as a dead fish


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why is that?
		
Click to expand...

Why's what? Why's he the favourite? Or why I said rightly so?

To answer and save time:

1. The odds on him winning are the lowest
2. Because I think he's achieved the most in his respective sport this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree. Has been about "personality" certainly in recent years
		
Click to expand...

Really ??

Murray - won because he won Wimbledon 

Wiggins - Olympics and Tour De France ?

Who has won because of their "Personality"

If that was the case Mo Farah would have won it multiple times


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Lineker wins golden boot at world cup and loses to Mansell who didn't even win the title that year. Ryan Giggs or Greg Rusedski.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lineker wins golden boot at world cup and loses to Mansell who didn't even win the title that year. Ryan Giggs or Greg Rusedski.
		
Click to expand...

1986 ?! Mansell doesnt have a personality

Neither does Rusedski or even Giggs

There might have been more deserved winners than them but they certainly didnt win because of their "Personality"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

But you gave a list that said they deserved to win based on their performances. I'm just suggesting that sometimes people get the award when they've not necessarily achieved anything significant and won in their field. Therefore it must be based on something else and that's where the "personality" bit comes in


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 14, 2014)

The official BBC definition of eligibility is:

Voted for by the public live during the TV show, this prestigious award will be given to the sportsman or woman whose actions have most captured the public's imagination in 2014


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lineker wins golden boot at world cup and loses to Mansell who didn't even win the title that year. Ryan Giggs or Greg Rusedski.
		
Click to expand...

I think your version of recent might be different from most.


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2014)

You have to laugh, coach of the year goes to someone who isnt a coach and hasnt done a days coaching in the year


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree. Has been about "personality" certainly in recent years
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But you *gave a list* that said they deserved to win based on their performances. I'm just suggesting that sometimes people get the award when they've not necessarily achieved anything significant and won in their field. Therefore it must be based on something else and that's where the "personality" bit comes in
		
Click to expand...

What list ?!

You said its been about personality in recent years - yet you went back to 86 to mentioned a very "dour" sportsman who had no personality 

Mansell that year lost on the last day when he tyre blew up - had a great year 

Im guessing its just a case of just disagreeing with me for the sake of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Good to see McGinley getting an award


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, they got the team award right.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2014)

Got team of the year right then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Well, they got the team award right.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly did - fully deserved


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

fundy said:



			You have to laugh, coach of the year goes to someone who isnt a coach and hasnt done a days coaching in the year
		
Click to expand...

Agreed wrong award.
I believe hes had his recognition in golfing circles.


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

I met Katy McLean and a few of the girls at Heathrow airport a few years ago whilst they were waiting on their flights back to the North East after a womens 6 nations match, very down to earth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

So votes closed - did anyone else vote ?

Went for McIlroy


----------



## delc (Dec 14, 2014)

I voted for Rory McIlroy, but being a petrol head, it was a toss-up between him and Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lineker wins golden boot at world cup and loses to Mansell who didn't even win the title that year. Ryan Giggs or Greg Rusedski.
		
Click to expand...

Giving a (very poor) example of a winner from 28 years ago to reinforce your argument that recently it's been about 'personality'. Genius!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Inevitable winner of the overseas award. Richly deserved!!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chris it has never been about "Personality" - its a historic name that has stayed with the comp but everyone knows it is too awarded the Top Sportsman or woman of the year
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, they don't tell anyone that they are voting for Top Sportsman or any other title, you vote for the title you want and Mrs Bloggs in Littlehampton can vote for a "personality" if she wants!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Sorry Phil, they don't tell anyone that they are voting for Top Sportsman or any other title, you vote for the title you want and Mrs Bloggs in Littlehampton can vote for a "personality" if she wants!
		
Click to expand...

Again Chris if people want to think that then away they go -we all know its for the person with the best sporting achievement(s) throughout the calender year. 

The best sportsman or woman wins -


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2014)

Moving tribute to the sportmen and women who lost their lives this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Another fully deserved award for Sir Chris Hoy :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another fully deserved award for Sir Chris Hoy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

For once we are in total agreement. He looks quite moved!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2014)

Fantastic sportsman, but isn't Chris Hoy a bit young for a life time achievement award? Sporting life, yes, but life time? Hmm.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The best sportsman or woman wins -
		
Click to expand...

That's very much a matter of opinion!


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2014)

Jo Pavey for me, hope she gets in the top 3.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			That's very much a matter of opinion!
		
Click to expand...

Off course it is - hence why the public gets to vote - but its not often they get it wrong - Giggs is IMO the one year when it was wrong - also Beckham.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Fantastic sportsman, but isn't Chris Hoy a bit young for a life time achievement award? *Sporting life*, yes, but life time? Hmm.
		
Click to expand...

Believe thats what they changed it to whick allowe them to give it to Beckham in 2010 ?!?


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again Chris if people want to think that then away they go -we all know its for the person with the best sporting achievement(s) throughout the calender year. 

*The best sportsman or woman wins* -
		
Click to expand...

Not always, thinking Ryan Giggs.........really???? 

Jenson Button should have won it that year when I look at the contenders.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe thats what they changed it to whick allowe them to give it to Beckham in 2010 ?!?
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, it just doesn't fit my definition. It's like reading Rooney's autobiography. It's a bit soon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Val said:



			Not always, thinking Ryan Giggs.........really???? 

Jenson Button should have won it that year when I look at the contenders.
		
Click to expand...

As i said in the post above - the odd occasion the public get it wrong.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2014)

The bookies got it wrong then.


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like Hamilton after all, good shout Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

So bookies favourite comes second - it was all fresh in the mind with him recently winning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

McIlroy only second and Hamilton wins. Quelle surprise.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 14, 2014)

At least that proves it's not all about sporting achievement then.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2014)

Mcilroy was backed in to just less than 8/1 ON ahead of the announcement, some very burnt fingers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			At least that proves it's not all about sporting achievement then.....
		
Click to expand...

Why ? He won a year long world title - in the sporting World its one of the top Achievements


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As i said in the post above - the odd occasion the public get it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

The public voted and as its a public vote it must be write, the maths says so. The fact that same don't agree with it is neither here or there surely.


----------



## Siren (Dec 14, 2014)

30 e/w @ 5/1 on Hamilton after Rory won the open. Happy days!


----------



## delc (Dec 14, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			At least that proves it's not all about sporting achievement then.....
		
Click to expand...

Lewis Hamilton was a deserving winner after a fantastic season of F1.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? He won a year long world title - in the sporting World its one of the top Achievements
		
Click to expand...

Pretty obvious why. Rory had one of the best years in the history of golf and Lewis (who is a great guy and spoke well) won a two horse race. 

It's a popularity contest, not a measure of sporting excellence.


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? He won a year long world title - in the sporting World its one of the top Achievements
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, its a top achievement...............for me not as top as Rory's. Not many golfers win multiple majors in a single year.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 14, 2014)

Further proof that, as a sport, golf just does not really register with the wider British public.

No surprise that the game continues to struggle for media coverage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pretty obvious why. Rory had one of the best years in the history of golf and Lewis (who is a great guy and spoke well) won a two horse race. 

It's a popularity contest, not a measure of sporting excellence.
		
Click to expand...

Yep pretty much spot on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Val said:



			Couldn't agree more, its a top achievement...............for me not as top as Rory's. Not many golfers win multiple majors in a single year.
		
Click to expand...

We will always think that way because we are golfers 

Ask Forumla 1 fans and they will think the same 

Its the other fans that make the difference.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pretty obvious why. Rory had one of the best years in the history of golf and Lewis (who is a great guy and spoke well) won a two horse race. 

It's a popularity contest, not a measure of sporting excellence.
		
Click to expand...

Nail. Hit. On. Head.

Maybe Rory wowould gave better  luck cleaning up on the Webb.com tour?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

He is rightfully World Champion but in a sport where the ability to be champion has more to do with who has the best car than talent, although he certainly gas talent in bucket loads

The third place goes to a lovely lady but only because she won a race after becoming a mum, had she not given birth a few weeks earlier, and won, I don't see her being nominated, she certainly wouldn't be a top sportsperson of the year purely on her sporting achievement, but a great story.


----------



## Siren (Dec 14, 2014)

Your forgetting that Lewis is English, Rory is Irish.

Nationality plays a massive part like it or not. Should Rory win at Augusta he will be nailed on unless Lewis wins the title again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 14, 2014)

Rory won his second major back in August, the Ryder Cup was September; Hamilton won the world Championship less than a month ago.  Very obvious which one was in the forefront of the voting public's mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rory won his second major back in August, the Ryder Cup was September; Hamilton won the world Championship less than a month ago.  Very obvious which one was in the forefront of the voting public's mind.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums it up for me 

As a golf fan Rory for me should have won 

But F1 fans would say that Hamilton was right to win 

Hamilton had the best year he could possibly have in his sport - he is their World Champion in one of the biggest sports in the World


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			He is rightfully World Champion but in a sport where the ability to be champion has more to do with who has the best car than talent, although he certainly gas talent in bucket loads

The third place goes to a lovely lady but only because she won a race after becoming a mum, had she not given birth a few weeks earlier, and won, I don't see her being nominated, she certainly wouldn't be a top sportsperson of the year purely on her sporting achievement, but a great story.
		
Click to expand...


It was more than a race - she won the European 10,000M Gold Medal


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was more than a race - she won the European 10,000M Gold Medal
		
Click to expand...

No one else who won gold there were nominated and there were some big names winning there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			No one else who won gold there were nominated and there were some big names winning there
		
Click to expand...

That shouldnt lessen her achievement though should it 

She still won two medals throughout the year - one a gold.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That shouldnt lessen her achievement though should it 

She still won two medals throughout the year - one a gold.
		
Click to expand...

Phil, as much an achievement as it was, and I'm not suggesting it wasn't monumental, tonight it was always about "personality" and a "story"


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 14, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Further proof that, as a sport, golf just does not really register with the wider British public.

No surprise that the game continues to struggle for media coverage.
		
Click to expand...

You should try being a golfing Rugby League fan. 

Always last on the agenda when the BBC are involved. 

Only real mention tonight was to show a punch-up in the grand final. 

Or myo mention the absolute heroics of Sam Burgess in the Aussie grand final   

Well they can talk about him now he plays kick and clap.â€¦

Meanwhile RU hogs all the attention again


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 14, 2014)

Hamilton's achievement was the equivalent of Rory winning two majors using clubs that gave him two shots a round advantage on 90% of the field!

I like F1 and follow every race but it isn't a true individual sport. It's a team game where the car development is the real objective. Yes he drove well all season but can only really say he beat Rosberg but best driver?  Who really knows?

I was surprised the public voted in the numbers they obviously did.......and so were the bookies, he was 9/1 half way through the voting period and I wasn't even tempted.... :-(


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 14, 2014)

H



Liverpoolphil said:



			Pretty much sums it up for me 

As a golf fan Rory for me should have won 

But F1 fans would say that Hamilton was right to win 

Hamilton had the best year he could possibly have in his sport - he is their World Champion in one of the biggest sports in the World
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong with this. I guess to try and award it to the genuinely "best" sportsperson of the year you'd need an impartial panel to try and assess and rank achievement across diverse sports, not an easy task. Instead it's celebrity big brother for sports stars. Fair enough, it is what it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			H

You're not wrong with this. I guess to try and award it to the genuinely "best" sportsperson of the year you'd need an impartial panel to try and assess and rank achievement across diverse sports, not an easy task. Instead it's celebrity big brother for sports stars. Fair enough, it is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Both would have been worthy winners IMO

It came down to Hamilton winning recently - if Rory had won a major last week he would have won


----------



## rksquire (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't deny Hamilton's achievement, I'm just not sure it's sufficient to beat out McIlroy's.  

Hamilton won a 2 horse race in a sport that's lost its way a bit, but team issues with Rosberg played out on track and media, and the final double points *debacle / let's keep an increasingly less interesting sport interesting stroke of genius * kept the publics interest and it's fresh.  He did beat the 2nd best driver in a car of equal ability.... But still, it was a 2 horse race.  

McIlroy's sporting achievements are well known here, and I think even Hamilton acknowledged this during the speech..... in my opinion, given the depths of respective fields and the plane their respective peers talk about their abilities (in the past season), I think McIlroy should have edged it.

I don't know why McIlroy didn't get the votes, but I do wonder if it had been Rose or Poults rather McIlroy what would the result have been? 

Having said, I also voted for Gallagher & Evans.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2014)

Winning SPOTY for driving a car, the worlds gone mad.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2014)

The result is not that surprising. To the average person in the street golf means very little. There is next to no terrestrial TV coverage, very little radio comment and an ever dwindling press coverage. As far as a majority of people are concerned, golf probably does not exist outside of The Open and that was months ago. I would bet that, without the published list of the top 10 to choose from, very few of the public would pick any golfer's achievements as worthy of recognition.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2014)

Even more worryingly, McIlroy was closer to losing to Pavey than he was to beating Hamilton, it wasnt even close!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 15, 2014)

Rory needs to get himself a smoking hot girlfriend who will kiss him on his helmet every time he wins a comp.:thup::whoo::clap::cheers:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

I disagree that it was Hamilton rather than McIlroy but that's not surprising.

My only beef was the rather short shrift that was given to the Philip Hughes tragedy. This was a massive event in the cricket year and it was almost treated as a footnote and Lineker almost sounded dismissive when the camera went to him. The whole tragedy should have received a bit more air time, particularly as it was so recent and still so raw. 

 (PS: I did only watch the last hour so if there was something in the first 90 mins, i retract the above comments!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

The BBC have already broadcasted a tribute to him 

Also unfortunatly other sport stars passed this year - do you give a tribute to each one ?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The BBC have already broadcasted a tribute to him 

Also unfortunatly other sport stars passed this year - do you give a tribute to each one ?
		
Click to expand...

In short, no. Was the tribute earlier in the program?

And how many of those that passed died on the field in such circumstances as Hughes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

Tongo said:



			In short, no. Was the tribute earlier in the program?

And how many of those that passed died on the field in such circumstances as Hughes?
		
Click to expand...

Tribute was a week or so on a Saturday 

You can't just give a tribute to one without giving them all one - they were all recognised together in the same way Spoty do every year


----------



## delc (Dec 15, 2014)

Lewis Hamilton got 33.8% of the vote compared with only 19.9% for Rory McIlroy, so obviously more petrol heads than golfers out there!  :mmm:


----------



## EuanRoss (Dec 15, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Rory needs to get himself a smoking hot girlfriend who will kiss him on his helmet every time he wins a comp.:thup::whoo::clap::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why he binned Caroline.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Winning SPOTY for driving a car, the worlds gone mad.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah!

It should have gone to someone who walks 4-5 miles, has a chap to carry his bats and hits a stationary ball about 69 times.:angry:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Yeah!

It should have gone to someone who walks 4-5 miles, has a chap to carry his bats and hits a stationary ball about 69 times.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I know nothing about formula 1 but I take it you do..

Would it be possible that given the same opportunity and training that 1000s of young lads could be brought up to drive as well as Lewis Hamilton??

Like I say I know nothing about the Sport but given what I do know I'd say Rory mcilroy has far more talent as a sportsman.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I know nothing about formula 1 but I take it you do..

Would it be possible that given the same opportunity and training that 1000s of young lads could be brought up to drive as well as Lewis Hamilton??

Like I say I know nothing about the Sport but given what I do know I'd say Rory mcilroy has far more talent as a sportsman.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously it is totally subjective as many people would say that neither golf nor F1 are sports in their eyes.

However, and I don't mean to be rude but it is ludicrous to suggest that thousands of young lads could be taught to drive as well as Hamilton, Vettel, Button, Alonso, Rosberg etc;

About as likely as any young golfer being trained to become a Major champion.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Obviously it is totally subjective as many people would say that neither golf nor F1 are sports in their eyes.

However, and I don't mean to be rude but it is ludicrous to suggest that thousands of young lads could be taught to drive as well as Hamilton, Vettel, Button, Alonso, Rosberg etc;

About as likely as any young golfer being trained to become a Major champion.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, these guys are all very talented drivers.

F1 is a great spectacle but it's a contest between engineers and designers, not drivers. Take any two drivers from the F1 grid (with the possible exception of rookies) and put them in the Mercedes car this year and they would have finished #1 and #2 in the championship. Likewise over the last few years with the Red Bull car...


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			However, and I don't mean to be rude but it is ludicrous to suggest that thousands of young lads could be taught to drive as well as Hamilton, Vettel, Button, Alonso, Rosberg etc;
		
Click to expand...

So it's not just a case of having a set of Balls and the fastest car? 
 No worries. I can appreciate the talent.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 15, 2014)

I love both golf and F1. 

McIlroy's achievement is greater and he should have won. 

Hamilton performed pretty much as well as he possibly could have done this season and he is an exceptional driver, one of the very best F1 drivers this country has ever produced. 

I don't understand why it needs to get dragged into this petty debate over whether one is a sport and the other not or whether one is more skillful than the other. People that know nothing about golf don't appreciate the skill that comes with it, I'm sure the same is true of F1.

In my opinion, Mercedes should have won the team award. They utterly dominated F1 this season in a way that no team dominated any other sport. Before anyone says they're not British - they are, they race under a German licence but they're based in Northampton.

Paul McGinley winning coach of the year? Now that's a joke! I can think of a list as long as my arm of more worthy winners.


----------



## delc (Dec 15, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Paul McGinley winning coach of the year? Now that's a joke! I can think of a list as long as my arm of more worthy winners.
		
Click to expand...

Just be grateful that a golfer won something!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2014)

Had I bothered to vote it would have been for the blind skiing lass.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Agreed, these guys are all very talented drivers.

F1 is a great spectacle but it's a contest between engineers and designers, not drivers. Take any two drivers from the F1 grid (with the possible exception of rookies) and put them in the Mercedes car this year and they would have finished #1 and #2 in the championship. Likewise over the last few years with the Red Bull car...
		
Click to expand...

THIS!

I know a driver who had two seasons with the touring cars and it's all about the car- theres hardly any difference in their ability at that level but sit one in a car thats slightly faster/lighter/better handling etc etc and its a different ball game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2014)

I liked this on twitter https://twitter.com/AlDunsmuir/status/544260855438012416


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

Some interesting Twitter comments on the Hamilton victory:  

Fellow Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter was even more vehement in his criticism, ".@BBCSPOTY has turned into a complete joke. It's such a great shame. Huge congrats to @LewisHamilton, but he had 1 person to beat all year.

While Lee Westwood believes McIlroy will have to win all four majors, "Technology of the year goes to the silver and red dodgem!!! Just have to win all 4 next year @McIlroyRory!"


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 15, 2014)

Do away with the public vote and the problem is solved.

I'm not really sure why it's needed anyway.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Do away with the public vote and the problem is solved.

*I'm not really sure why it's needed anyway*.
		
Click to expand...

Money?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 15, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Money?
		
Click to expand...

That might be why it's there, but that's not why it's needed.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			That might be why it's there, but that's not why it's needed.
		
Click to expand...

No, but the beeb probably have to justify certain extravagances these days with some income streams. Hence why there is a public vote and probably why you can now buy tickets to the event.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree with that, although surely selling tickets would cover costs on its own?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I agree with that, although surely selling tickets would cover costs on its own?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how many they actually sell in truth. Whilst they are now using vast arenas there is a large section of the audience (yesterday it appeared to be anyone sat in the floor section) that are probably invited rather than paying members of the audience.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Do away with the public vote and the problem is solved.

I'm not really sure why it's needed anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Or let it be an all public vote including who is nominated.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

Who decides who wins then ? 

I can't understand what the big issue with it all is 

Hamilton was a deserved winner as was McIlroy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Obviously it is totally subjective as many people would say that neither golf nor F1 are sports in their eyes.

However, and I don't mean to be rude but it is ludicrous to suggest that thousands of young lads could be taught to drive as well as Hamilton, Vettel, Button, Alonso, Rosberg etc;

About as likely as any young golfer being trained to become a Major champion.
		
Click to expand...

There were loads of lads were I grew up that were talented in cars, shame they never owned them.

They would have beat Hamilton hands down in a mkII Cortina or a capri.

They wouldn't have beaten McIlroy around Allerton 9 hole.

I'll put my bomb away now.:ears:


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hamilton was a deserved winner as was McIlroy
		
Click to expand...

No way. Hamilton won despite being a moaning bratt and for winning a two horse race


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2014)

hovis said:



			No way. Hamilton won despite being a moaning bratt and for winning a two horse race
		
Click to expand...

And the personality of a fish! (with apologies to fish!)


----------



## Vikingman (Dec 15, 2014)

Gave up on it years ago.

Used to make me cringe.

Little more than a BBC love in and completely irrelevant.

Not worth getting wound up about.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 15, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And the personality of a fish! (with apologies to fish!) 

Click to expand...

But then Rory hardly comes across to the non-golfing public as Mr Charisma.

Personally I would say McIlroy's achievement was the greater but as far as personality goes Charlotte Dujardin's would probably win hands (or hooves) down.


----------



## JCW (Dec 15, 2014)

Whole thing is a load of rubbish as how sport do the BBC cover , how many votes were cast anyhow , just a pointless exercise these days


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

hovis said:



			No way. Hamilton won despite being a moaning bratt and for winning a two horse race
		
Click to expand...

but his girlfriend is smokin' hot!


----------



## hovis (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			but his girlfriend is smokin' hot!
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you thay one


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			but his girlfriend is smokin' hot!
		
Click to expand...

Really? She does nothing for me. Can't sing either!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Really? She does nothing for me. Can't sing either!
		
Click to expand...

Are you Stevie Wonder in disguise?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Really? She does nothing for me.* Can't sing either*!
		
Click to expand...

Especially this bit!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Are you Stevie Wonder in disguise? 

Click to expand...

No. But he is a bit effeminate.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Really? She does nothing for me. Can't sing either!
		
Click to expand...

are you the victim of a cruel medical experiment?


I wonder what you find attractive if you think she isn't....................


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 16, 2014)

More interesting than whether Rory deserves it more than Lewis is the obvious demise in folk following golf outside The Open and The Masters, both as a participation sport and as a viewing sport.We're all seeing clubs close down around us and memberships get older...maybe we're seeing the start of the end of golf as a relatively well represented sport?Hamilton got nearly 100,000 more votes than Rory, that's quite a big margin, and given the year Rory has had, maybe golf is just becoming a minority sport.Maybe no coincidence that the demise of Tiger Woods and a drop off in viewers, coupled with terrestrial TV not having the finances to show golf too often are all resulting in the contraction in our game.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			are you the victim of a cruel medical experiment?


I wonder what you find attractive if you think she isn't....................

View attachment 13287

Click to expand...

Wow, a heavily photoshopped picture of a head. Who ever took that could make SuBo look good? Is anything in that picture real?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			are you the victim of a cruel medical experiment?


I wonder what you find attractive if you think she isn't....................

View attachment 13287

Click to expand...

I think Murph just says that about any bird he doesn't stand a chance of pulling


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 16, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			More interesting than whether Rory deserves it more than Lewis is the obvious demise in folk following golf outside The Open and The Masters, both as a participation sport and as a viewing sport.We're all seeing clubs close down around us and memberships get older...maybe we're seeing the start of the end of golf as a relatively well represented sport?Hamilton got nearly 100,000 more votes than Rory, that's quite a big margin, and given the year Rory has had, maybe golf is just becoming a minority sport.Maybe no coincidence that the demise of Tiger Woods and a drop off in viewers, coupled with terrestrial TV not having the finances to show golf too often are all resulting in the contraction in our game.
		
Click to expand...

Those of us with Sky probably have a false perspective on this - there's never been more golf on TV and I watch more than ever. I agree, however, the lack of golf on terrestrial TV must be a factor in the sport's diminishing popularity. Alongside all the other initiatives I hope the "powers that be" take note and try to get some more onto our screens.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Those of us with Sky probably have a false perspective on this - there's never been more golf on TV and I watch more than ever. I agree, however, the lack of golf on terrestrial TV must be a factor in the sport's diminishing popularity. Alongside all the other initiatives I hope the "powers that be" take note and try to get some more onto our screens.
		
Click to expand...

I think these concerns are very soundly based.

On of the reasons that there are very few tournaments staged in the UK is the difficulties in finding sponsors and they will not come forward with so little exposure in the mainstream media. Sky Sports are seen by the public as a "football channel" unless you are already a follower of one of the other sports they cover.

Cricket suffers in much the same way.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Those of us with Sky probably have a false perspective on this - there's never been more golf on TV and I watch more than ever. I agree, however, the lack of golf on terrestrial TV must be a factor in the sport's diminishing popularity. Alongside all the other initiatives I hope the "powers that be" take note and try to get some more onto our screens.
		
Click to expand...

up until the Masters this year I had sky sports and watched SP4 (?) every week.Got rid and since then, it's pretty much only The Open and Dunhill I've seen.Shame.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

is there a lot of F1 terrestrial TV coverage?

I know SKY has an F1 channel


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			is there a lot of F1 terrestrial TV coverage?

I know SKY has an F1 channel
		
Click to expand...

The Beeb still show a large number of races live and highlights of all the rest.

A classic example of the importance of terrestrial TV is the MotoGP. I love it and watched it religiously but after BBC and Eurosport lost the coverage I don't see it at all and only have a vague idea what's happening... I'm pretty sure Marquez won it but have no idea how the other protagonists got on... Suffice to say my interest has dropped off considerably. I watch more F1 despite it being deadly dull in comparison.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

bring back pro celebrity golf especially in winter- had me glued to my seat watching summer golf while my windows were frosted in the inside


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 16, 2014)

I just dont get the hooha about this , its open to the public to vote , they voted considerably more for LH than they did for Rors , 

IMO , I dont think the trophy or the accolade will rank very near the top of either of their achievements when the look back after retirement


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 16, 2014)

As mentioned in here there is just no golf coverage on TV if you do not have sky. Further to this I think the BBC's golf coverage is pretty poor for the two events they show and then they only show parts of those.

You get better coverage of NFL than golf, really would not hurt to have a weekly show covering golf, European tour appears to be struggling some what and if there was a late night show showing highlights of the weekly events that would really help.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

There are some seriously uneducated opinions on here. I got board and did not read them all but let me assure you that Lewis did a very great deal more than win a two horse race! He also did a huge amount more than Rory did.... He was the right man for this award! Lets also remember that F1 is a very great deal larger than golf worldwide. After football and the Olympics its the largest sporting spectacle in the world.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			There are some *seriously uneducated opinions on here. I got board *and did not read them all but let me assure you that Lewis did a very great deal more than win a two horse race! He also did a huge amount more than Rory did.... He was the right man for this award! Lets also remember that F1 is a very great deal larger than golf worldwide. After football and the Olympics its the largest sporting spectacle in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Oops!
		
Click to expand...


Do you have some content to add??????


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Do you have some content to add??????
		
Click to expand...

I was merely pointing out the irony of calling certain opinions seriously uneducated and then spelling bored incorrectly.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tongo said:



			I was merely pointing out the irony of calling certain opinions seriously uneducated and then spelling bored incorrectly.
		
Click to expand...


That`s brilliant!! So no you dont have any content to add!! That some do not spend huge swaths of time knowing and learning about F1 (so uneducated on the subject) has little to do with spelling.....


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			That`s brilliant!! So no you dont have any content to add!! That some do not spend huge swaths of time knowing and learning about F1 (so uneducated on the subject) has little to do with spelling.....
		
Click to expand...

Look, you were hoisted by your own petard. It happens, lets move on!


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Look, you were hoisted by your own petard. It happens, lets move on!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, lets not... you are looking for a ruck, its clear to see in everything you have posted this morning. I can back up what I have said and stay on topic, you are still looking for your off topic ruck. Ask me about what I have written or you move on. Pulling people up on spelling errors is a well known low for forum users..... What you got for me?


----------



## Val (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



*There are some seriously uneducated opinions on here*. I got board and did not read them all but let me assure you that Lewis did a very great deal more than win a two horse race! He also did a huge amount more than Rory did.... He was the right man for this award! Lets also remember that F1 is a very great deal larger than golf worldwide. After football and the Olympics its the largest sporting spectacle in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Touche

Do you really think any F1 race is greater than the Superbowl or any of the mens Tennis Grand Slam finals, The Masters or The Open Championship? I'll give you the Monaco Grand Prix being probably the top one and would contend as an event but other than that????

All about opinions my man.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			There are some seriously uneducated opinions on here. I got board and did not read them all but let me assure you that *Lewis did a very great deal more than win a two horse race! He also did a huge amount more than Rory did...*. He was the right man for this award! Lets also remember that F1 is a very great deal larger than golf worldwide. After football and the Olympics its the largest sporting spectacle in the world.
		
Click to expand...

GM would disagree and have the facts to back it up here http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/blogs/office/sports-personality-year-mcilroys-surprising-loss-62888


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



*Nope, lets not*... *you are looking for a ruck, its clear to see in everything you have posted this morning*. I can back up what I have said and stay on topic, you are still looking for your off topic ruck. *Ask me about what I have written or you move on*. Pulling people up on spelling errors is a well known low for forum users..... What you got for me?
		
Click to expand...

Sigh. So a difference of opinion is now classed as looking for a ruck.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 16, 2014)

*Pos	Driver	Nationality	Team	Points*
1	Lewis Hamilton	British	Mercedes	384
2	Nico Rosberg	German	Mercedes	317
3	Daniel Ricciardo	Australian	Red Bull Racing-Renault	238
4	Valtteri Bottas	Finnish	Williams-Mercedes	186
5	Sebastian Vettel	German	Red Bull Racing-Renault	167
6	Fernando Alonso	Spanish	Ferrari	161
7	Felipe Massa	Brazilian	Williams-Mercedes	134
8	Jenson Button	British	McLaren-Mercedes	126
9	Nico Hulkenberg	German	Force India-Mercedes	96
10	Sergio Perez	Mexican	Force India-Mercedes	59


I guess you could stretch the truth a bit and claim it was a three horse race, although that's overly kind to Ricciardo who was never in it. Hamilton had more than double the points of the fourth placed guy.

So, no, I stand by my comments. It was a two horse race between whichever experienced F1 drivers were lucky enough to find themselves in a Mercedes. A spectacle, yes, but not a sporting contest and, generally, not even particularly interesting after the first few laps.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			GM would disagree and have the facts to back it up here http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/blogs/office/sports-personality-year-mcilroys-surprising-loss-62888

Click to expand...


It would be there job to disagree...


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			It would be there job to disagree...
		
Click to expand...

How many of those 22 racers realistically have any chance of winning a Grand Prix? (Barring a massive pile-up) 3? 4? 

As the large number of first time major winners in the mens game have shown in recent years, there is a large proportion of the field that, if they play well enough, has the chance to win. 

Most of the Formula 1 field doesnt have a prayer of becoming world champion.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



*Pos    Driver    Nationality    Team    Points*
1    Lewis Hamilton    British    Mercedes    384
2    Nico Rosberg    German    Mercedes    317
3    Daniel Ricciardo    Australian    Red Bull Racing-Renault    238
4    Valtteri Bottas    Finnish    Williams-Mercedes    186
5    Sebastian Vettel    German    Red Bull Racing-Renault    167
6    Fernando Alonso    Spanish    Ferrari    161
7    Felipe Massa    Brazilian    Williams-Mercedes    134
8    Jenson Button    British    McLaren-Mercedes    126
9    Nico Hulkenberg    German    Force India-Mercedes    96
10    Sergio Perez    Mexican    Force India-Mercedes    59


I guess you could stretch the truth a bit and claim it was a three horse race, although that's overly kind to Ricciardo who was never in it. Hamilton had more than double the points of the fourth placed guy.

So, no, I stand by my comments. It was a two horse race between whichever experienced F1 drivers were lucky enough to find themselves in a Mercedes. A spectacle, yes, but not a sporting contest and, generally, not even particularly interesting after the first few laps.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with just about everything you have said apart from that he was lucky enough to be where he was. It was a two horse race, Danny Ric was never in it. 

For the record I am not really a Lewis Hamilton fan. Lewis`s team(management) played a master stroke in getting him into Merc when they did and Merc played the same master stroke getting Lewis. It was a 19 race world championship played out over, what is it?, about 9 months.  A race weekend is technically 3 days, Friday free practice 1 & 2, Saturday FP 3 and Quali and Sunday race, he had to complete that 19 times to get a title. In the time in between that he had no mental rest, the job was not done, it was 1/19th, 2/19th and so on. The mental pressure he was under was huge and beyond a test of endurance. I could write down all the lows he overcame but that would get old fast on what is a golf forum.  

Rory did quite amassing things, he is an unreal sportsman, talent and competitor. After 4 days he can rest, the job is done, he can relax, enjoy and prepare for the next stand alone event. 

I put it to you that Lewis came a very very long way as a human, a sportsman and a driver this year I think the timing was perfect for him to recieve this award. 

I have no doubt that Rory will get it at some point.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Rory did quite amassing things, he is an unreal sportsman, talent and competitor. After 4 days he can rest, the job is done, he can relax, enjoy and prepare for the next stand alone event. 

I put it to you that Lewis came a very very long way as a human, a sportsman and a driver this year I think the timing was perfect for him to recieve this award. 

I have no doubt that Rory will get it at some point.
		
Click to expand...

I can agree with just about everything you say, and I don't dispute that becoming F1 world champ is a huge achievement. Lewis would have been a worth winner of SPOTY (and I do like him) except that someone in a different sport had a phenomenal year, arguably the best year ever by a European golfer. 

Anyway, it's all about opinions. :cheers:


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			I agree with just about everything you have said apart from that he was lucky enough to be where he was. It was a two horse race, Danny Ric was never in it. 

For the record I am not really a Lewis Hamilton fan. Lewis`s team(management) played a master stroke in getting him into Merc when they did and Merc played the same master stroke getting Lewis. It was a 19 race world championship played out over, what is it?, about 9 months.  A race weekend is technically 3 days, Friday free practice 1 & 2, Saturday FP 3 and Quali and Sunday race, he had to complete that 19 times to get a title. In the time in between that he had no mental rest, the job was not done, it was 1/19th, 2/19th and so on. The mental pressure he was under was huge and beyond a test of endurance. I could write down all the lows he overcame but that would get old fast on what is a golf forum.  

Rory did quite amassing things, he is an unreal sportsman, talent and competitor. *After 4 days he can rest, the job is done, he can relax, enjoy and prepare for the next stand alone event. *
I put it to you that Lewis came a very very long way as a human, a sportsman and a driver this year I think the timing was perfect for him to recieve this award. 

I have no doubt that Rory will get it at some point.
		
Click to expand...

That's not quite how it works. Getting to World number 1 isn't a four day job, neither is topping the money list on both sides of the Atlantic. Oh and you forgot about practice days as well.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I can agree with just about everything you say, and I don't dispute that becoming F1 world champ is a huge achievement. Lewis would have been a worth winner of SPOTY (and I do like him) except that someone in a different sport had a phenomenal year, arguably the best year ever by a European golfer. 

Anyway, it's all about opinions. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


It totally is, I just wanted to put the case for him and not just have it thought that it was an easy ride and just a two horse race. A lot more than that happened. :cheers:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			It would be* there *job to disagree...
		
Click to expand...



Oops X2:thup::rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Oops X2:thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Do you have any content to add X2?


----------



## Duckster (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			It totally is, I just wanted to put the case for him and not just have it thought that it was an easy ride and just a two horse race. A lot more than that happened. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm and F1 fan and no, it wasn't an easy ride but I beg to differ about it not being a 2 horse race.  16 wins for Mercedes and 3 for Red Bull.  18 pole positions.  I don't think there's ever been a more 1 sided championship in the history of F1 and the majority of that came down to the car.

Yes Hamilton won and did a great job doing so.  But personally I'd have gone for Rory purely because I think that there are at 2, possibly 3, other drivers you could have put in that Mercedes last year who would then have beaten Hamilton to the title.  

The technology aspect will always create an unfair playing field in F1, whereas in golf most players have access to the same gear.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duckster said:



			I'm and F1 fan and no, it wasn't an easy ride but I beg to differ about it not being a 2 horse race.  16 wins for Mercedes and 3 for Red Bull.  18 pole positions.  I don't think there's ever been a more 1 sided championship in the history of F1 and the majority of that came down to the car.

Yes Hamilton won and did a great job doing so.  But personally I'd have gone for Rory purely because I think that there are at 2, possibly 3, other drivers you could have put in that Mercedes last year who would then have beaten Hamilton to the title.  

The technology aspect will always create an unfair playing field in F1, whereas in golf most players have access to the same gear.
		
Click to expand...


We agreed that it was a two horse race but that that was not all it was..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			We agreed that it was a two horse race but that that was not all it was..
		
Click to expand...

There was also lots of hanging out looking cool in big sunglasses!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Lets also remember that F1 is a very great deal larger than golf worldwide. After football and the Olympics its the largest sporting spectacle in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure that's even close to being accurate,whether based on TV figures or physical attendance figures.

Tour De France, Indy500, Superbowl,NBA finals, World Series,Ashes test, Pakistan v India test match, Lions tour,Grand National,Wimbledon, Champs League final, etc etc etc



Alex1975 said:



			It was a 19 race world championship played out over, what is it?, about 9 months.  A race weekend is technically 3 days, Friday free practice 1 & 2, Saturday FP 3 and Quali and Sunday race, he had to complete that 19 times to get a title. In the time in between that he had no mental rest, the job was not done, it was 1/19th, 2/19th and so on. The mental pressure he was under was huge and beyond a test of endurance.
		
Click to expand...

The exact same could be said about every week a golfer tees it up. Arrive Tuesday, pro am Wednesday, 4 day tourney and then travel.Weeks off practice.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, a heavily photoshopped picture of a head. Who ever took that could make SuBo look good? Is anything in that picture real?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the earings........


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 16, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



*Pos	Driver	Nationality	Team	Points*
1	Lewis Hamilton	British	Mercedes	384
2	Nico Rosberg	German	Mercedes	317
3	Daniel Ricciardo	Australian	Red Bull Racing-Renault	238
4	Valtteri Bottas	Finnish	Williams-Mercedes	186
5	Sebastian Vettel	German	Red Bull Racing-Renault	167
6	Fernando Alonso	Spanish	Ferrari	161
7	Felipe Massa	Brazilian	Williams-Mercedes	134
8	Jenson Button	British	McLaren-Mercedes	126
9	Nico Hulkenberg	German	Force India-Mercedes	96
10	Sergio Perez	Mexican	Force India-Mercedes	59


I guess you could stretch the truth a bit and claim it was a three horse race, although that's overly kind to Ricciardo who was never in it. Hamilton had more than double the points of the fourth placed guy.

So, no, I stand by my comments. It was a two horse race between whichever experienced F1 drivers were lucky enough to find themselves in a Mercedes. A spectacle, yes, but not a sporting contest and, generally, not even particularly interesting after the first few laps.
		
Click to expand...

The final standings make interesting reading, especially when you think it is not that long since Vettel untouchable by the other drivers.

Just goes to show for me how much difference the car makes. While I thought it was quite a good season in F1 this year it appears this was only the case as the best team had two very equally matched drivers


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			The final standings make interesting reading, especially when you think it is not that long since Vettel untouchable by the other drivers.

Just goes to show for me how much difference the car makes. While I thought it was quite a good season in F1 this year it appears this was only the case as the best team had two very equally matched drivers
		
Click to expand...

Yep... double points in the last race skew the above too... Rosberg got non and Hamilton got max..


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 16, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep... double points in the last race skew the above too... Rosberg got non and Hamilton got max..
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I do understand Rosberg was closer than that shows but Vettel is still a long way back


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Indeed, I do understand Rosberg was closer than that shows but Vettel is still a long way back
		
Click to expand...


The years before Vettel had a blow rear diffuser that allowed him to enjoy HUGE rear grip. That was exactly how his "style" worked, the rear planted. The new formula is almost the direct opposite of that. Loads or rear twisting force ready to jump on him every time he so much as thinks about the loud pedal.... It just does not suit him. Not because of this post but for example Lewis likes a strong(grippy) front end and he will sort the rear end out as he goes... a better style for today's cars.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, a heavily photoshopped picture of a head. Who ever took that could make SuBo look good? Is anything in that picture real?
		
Click to expand...

OMG, the internet has 2470000 photoshopped images of this stunning goddess..............:ears:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ni...ei=RV6QVN3HCofwaNOogpAE&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			OMG, the internet has 2470000 photoshopped images of this stunning goddess..............:ears:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ni...ei=RV6QVN3HCofwaNOogpAE&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

Click to expand...

Well, I'm glad you're so easily pleased. Must make you very happy. For me, high maintenance plastic looks don't really work. Never mind, each to their own. She does nothing for me, as I said before. I don't care how many 14 year old school boys post pictures on the net, it doesn't make her 'smoking hot'. It makes her an adolescent fantasy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2014)

The F1 World Champion is always regarded very highly in the World of Sport 

It's alongside the major sports champions of the world 

Hamilton is a deserved winner of both - and he is my least liked sports star 

Oh and Nicole is a pretty lady and very nice to boot - had no problems buying a few of the old boys a drink in the golf club last Xmas.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Oops X2:thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, my original 'oops' was highlighting the irony of the poster saying there were seriously uneducated opinions and then making a spelling mistake rather than highlighting the actual spelling mistake itself. Not really worried about spelling mistakes.

But that was lost amongst everything that followed.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Well, I'm glad you're so easily pleased. Must make you very happy. For me, high maintenance plastic looks don't really work. Never mind, each to their own. She does nothing for me, as I said before. I don't care how many 14 year old school boys post pictures on the net, it doesn't make her 'smoking hot'. It makes her an adolescent fantasy.
		
Click to expand...

I wish there was a 'like button'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

Haven't been an F1 fan for a long time and this season was as interesting a Mercedes head to head race could be but Hamilton dominated in all areas. I'd prefer touring cars and proper racing where the playing field is a lot more even and a lot more dependable on driving skills. I still think Hamilton won purely because F1 is on BBC and was fresher in the public consciousness. However I'm sure McIlroy isn't losing too much sleep about the result


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Haven't been an F1 fan for a long time and this season was as interesting a Mercedes head to head race could be but Hamilton dominated in all areas. I'd prefer touring cars and proper racing where the playing field is a lot more even and a lot more dependable on driving skills. I still think Hamilton won purely because F1 is on BBC and was fresher in the public consciousness. However I'm sure McIlroy isn't losing too much sleep about the result
		
Click to expand...


But it he did not dominate in all areas, in a very high profile way he was out qualified by his team mate more often than not.... Nico has a trophy emphasizing the fact.

Nicole does nothing for me...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

Rosberg may have out qualified Hamilton but he clearly failed to make it count when the races started. It's fine getting pole but you need to do something with it. Nicole does nothing for me either so at least we're in agreement there


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2014)

These threads really amaze me, you have two individuals in totally different sports, both are top of the world rankings and we try and claim that one has it easy while the other has worked so much harder and visa versa. The fact is that EVERY sport is difficult and to achieve the status of world number 1 is an amazing feat and to get there both LH and RMc have worked their butts off.


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think she's fookin gorgeous. Although I still prefer Eva Mendez.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I think she's  gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...


and I think she can belt out a song ok

http://youtu.be/JZi1gVYTu3w


----------



## CMAC (Dec 17, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Well, I'm glad you're so easily pleased. Must make you very happy. For me, high maintenance plastic looks don't really work. Never mind, each to their own. She does nothing for me, as I said before. I don't care how many 14 year old school boys post pictures on the net, it doesn't make her 'smoking hot'. It makes her an adolescent fantasy.
		
Click to expand...

man you don't like beautiful women at all do you big chap! and yes stunning women do easily please me. You and Bob are a different breed but each to their own


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 17, 2014)

What's that saying? I'd drag my testies through broken glass to hear her fart thru a walkie talkie?

Not my first choice of fantasy women, but she's absolutley delightful.


----------

